# PIAGGIO 149



## Ron Handgraaf (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks very much like the Ryan Navion! 
I have even seen a book about the Navion with a picture of a P 149!
This airplane was designed in Italy, but most were built in Germany by the Focke Wulf factory.
The type has been extensively used as a trainer by the German Air Force.
Lovely airplane to fly, but underpowered and very noisy!

Regards

Ron

Piaggio 149 D


----------



## Graeme (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Ron, another great one.


----------



## superpippo (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you !!


----------



## mastoras (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Ron ,great post!


----------

